# The Colonel's Voyages around Europe and The UK



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, finally the book of our travel journal is published today on Smashwords and on Kindle.

Would be a good read for anyone thinking of travelling in Europe or UK for the first time and have no experience whatsoever.

MHF have a mention and a number of other helpful people from this site too as we would never have been able to do this without them.

Thanks guys for all your help and advice.

Also our blog is available below, just click on the blog button at the bottom of this post.

Smashwords version
This version for i-Pad and all other e-readers

Amazon Kindle versions


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks colonel; will have a read later with a glass of something...



ps, not sure about the new avatar :roll: preferred you without hair...


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha ha ha Bognormike - well at least I've kept some of it :lol: :lol: 

Oh and make sure it's a large one won't you, there's a lot to read!


----------

